# Hand Grip " FOTODIOX" for EOS-M



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I have the light illness name "GAS " past 2weeks---Yes, Light Illness = Quite Cheap for FUN.
Yes, After get my New great Babe EOS-M, Yes, I have to buy more support equipment.
After see so many Hand grip in the market, and I make decision to get this " Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip " for my new Babe.
Yes, I just get last hour ago, from Amazon, Yes, I try and give Fotodiox hand grip( $ 40 Us Dollars ) = A +, for comfortable and perfected fit to EOS-M---BUT if They add 1/2 inch for the height of Grip , that will be A++ nfor big hands like me. Yes, This Hand grip Look Great, add Value to EOS-M too.
Ha, Ha, Ha, I still not feel enough yet, I have to add my 12 year old Canon Grip/ Mini Tripods GR-100TP under Fotodiox too, That add the Size and the weight of total camera system to EOS-M, for my EF 70-200 L, 100-400 L, and Great for 600 L.
Yes, Crazy surapon.
Thanks to read this Crazy Post., Have a great work week.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Camera-Mirrorless-Digital-Battery/dp/B00GXLWAZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386524056&sr=8-1&keywords=Fotodiox+Pro%2C+All+Metal+Black+Camera+Hand+Grip+for+Canon+EOS+M+%28EF-M%29+Mirrorless+Digital+Camera+with+Battery+Access


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Best Design Hand Grip " FOTODIOX" for EOS-M*

After see so many Hand grip in the market, and I make decision to get this " Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip " for my new Babe.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Best Design Hand Grip " FOTODIOX" for EOS-M*

After see so many Hand grip in the market, and I make decision to get this " Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip " for my new Babe.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Best Design Hand Grip " FOTODIOX" for EOS-M*

After see so many Hand grip in the market, and I make decision to get this " Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip " for my new Babe.

Yes, Photo HG-15 is the best for support the Big EF Lenses.
Thanks you so much to come and read this crazy post.
Surapon


----------

